# Venezuela. I just discovered their heritage and I am WOWED



## Mankini (Aug 22, 2015)

Some seriously beautiful and powerful music-like nothing I've ever heard before. I recommend we all move there.


----------



## Tude (Aug 22, 2015)

Lovely music but a hard country ... @voodoochile76 - you on ION with Ironside?


----------



## Mankini (Aug 22, 2015)

ION? No se Senora.


----------



## Tude (Aug 23, 2015)

@voodoochile76 Intellectual Oddities Network - a ct site. Ironsides is in Venezuela and writes of nothing but lines of people and fights to get into a grocery store that got a meager shipment of supplies, allowed only so much of these meager supplies based on household numbers, daily power outages and all sorts of stuff. No supplies. No TP!! He used to write about his forages into the jungle, now it is of strife and killings there. So pretty there too - but very too bad. You like the ct sites - it's a nice community at ION too. Mods are great but don't push them there - it's a decent site. Many travel from ION to LOP and others


----------

